# 2020 North East Sound Quality GTG July 26



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

It's that time of year again for a Summer GTG July 26 in Mashpee, MA 02649 start time 11:00 A.M.

Please P.M. me for Address if interested in Attending. It will be the same address in Mashpee for those of you who attended last time we had it in Mashpee.

John offered to lead up a safety protocol for those concerned with Covid. We will have hand sanitizer, temperature readings, and masks available for those that feel the need.

We will have hot dogs, burgers maybe pizza and snacks and drinks. Please feel free to bring something to share if you would like but no obligation.

Gerald will bring the burgers and dogs. Feel free to copy and paste and add your name/ Vehicle if planning on attending.
SQ vehicle is not required as anyone and everyone that is into Sound Quality is welcome even if you have a stock system or modest SQ system or just would like to hear what a competition car audio SQ system sounds like.....there will be a few.

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

i'm down for a meet up.... Hopefully my SUV will be ready by then... (pressures on now)


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

You have over 6 weeks, I'm confident you will get it done!!!


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

High Resolution Audio said:


> You have over 6 weeks, I'm confident you will get it done!!!


hopefully my mini DSP isnt held up in customs too long but ya i'm gonna give it a push.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

lucas569 said:


> hopefully my mini DSP isnt held up in customs too long but ya i'm gonna give it a push.


 Customs? wow. I didn't realize they were made in another country. That may through a wrench in the works.😳


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kevin and I will be there. We can bring whatever is needed.

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus 
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Kevin and I will be there. We can bring whatever is needed.
> 
> 1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
> 2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
> ...


You guys are coming the furthest. Don't worry about bringing anything. Looking forward to seeing you both.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I will be there, debating bringing truck 3-way but likely not. 

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus 
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )
7.) Justin ( ?)
8.) Aaron ( Mercedes )


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )
7.) Justin ( ?)
8.) Aaron ( Mercedes )
9.) Steve ( may or may not have system up and running )


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, I know what I can bring.. ResoNix 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> Oh, I know what I can bring.. ResoNix
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You offering free installation with all purchases that day?!?!? ;-)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jtrosky said:


> You offering free installation with all purchases that day?!?!? ;-)


Other way around maybe 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> Other way around maybe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Aint that the truth. Sound deadener is definitely one product where you'll never see "Free installation with purchase!".


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jtrosky said:


> Aint that the truth. Sound deadener is definitely one product where you'll never see "Free installation with purchase!".


Definitely not. At the shop I quote 8 hours for most typical door installs with a stage 2 or higher deadening kit. This includes all deadening install, making and installing the baffles, getting wire in, speaker install, etc. People think its way high but in reality it takes longer than said 8 hours every time. Usually a full day and then install the speakers later. Closer to 10 hours total. Doing a thorough job on deadening in doors is not a quick task, which is also partially why I believe in no other option than the best when it comes to deadening.. gotta get your time/effort worth. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Hope to make it this year

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )
7.) Justin ( ?)
8.) Aaron ( Mercedes )
9.) Steve ( may or may not have system up and running )
10.) Ryan (Truthunter) - Camry


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow quite a lineup, this is gonna be good Coupled with breakfast at persy’s place in Hyannis, I’m getting excited.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )
7.) Justin ( ?)
8.) Aaron ( Mercedes )
9.) Steve ( may or may not have system up and running )
10.) Ryan (Truthunter) - Camry
11.) JustinG2020 - unknown vehicle in progress.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )
7.) Justin M.( ?)
8.) Aaron ( Mercedes )
9.) Steve ( may or may not have system up and running )
10.) Ryan (Truthunter) - Camry
11.) JustinG2020 - unknown vehicle in progress
12.) Josh (Porkcereal) Ford Focus


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )
7.) Justin M.( ?)
8.) Aaron ( Mercedes )
9.) Steve ( may or may not have system up and running )
10.) Ryan (Truthunter) - Camry
11.) JustinG2020 - unknown vehicle in progress
12.) Josh (Porkcereal) Ford Focus
13.) Larry - Acura CL


----------



## JustinG2020 (May 5, 2020)

Hey, my vehicle is a Ford Escape. 2 way Morel Supremo's with Piccolo tweeters and Audiofrog GB12 sub. I never heard a 3 way so figured I'd like to see if it's worth the upgrade after hearing some of these systems. 

Rick and Morty style "SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT!" lol this clip from that episode has an alien frog band, Audio Frogs!


----------



## Jimvette (Jul 25, 2018)

Hope to see everyone again this year!

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )
7.) Justin M.( ?)
8.) Aaron ( Mercedes )
9.) Steve ( may or may not have system up and running )
10.) Ryan (Truthunter) - Camry
11.) JustinG2020 - unknown vehicle in progress
12.) Josh (Porkcereal) Ford Focus
13.) Larry - Acura CL
14.) Jim (Jimvette) - Corvette Convertible


----------



## JustinG2020 (May 5, 2020)

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )
7.) Justin M.( ?)
8.) Aaron ( Mercedes )
9.) Steve ( may or may not have system up and running )
10.) Ryan (Truthunter) - Camry
11.) JustinG2020 - Ford Escape
12.) Josh (Porkcereal) Ford Focus
13.) Larry - Acura CL
14.) Jim (Jimvette) - Corvette Convertible


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Mullings said:


> Wow quite a lineup, this is gonna be good Coupled with breakfast at persy’s place in Hyannis, I’m getting excited.


How do you know abut Percy's place? That's a well kept secret here on Cape Cod. Someone must have given you the inside scoop.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

High Resolution Audio said:


> How do you know abut Percy's place? That's a well kept secret here on Cape Cod. Someone must have given you the inside scoop.


I guess we got lucky, on our way to the gtg from the hotel we stopped there and man the food was good


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

For those on the fence about attending because they have an incomplete car, you don’t need a working system to go to the meet. You will have the opportunity to meet some great people and listen to some well tuned cars that were not there the last time. The team from Apicella Auto Sound will be there who arguably makes for one of the most talented and knowledgeable car audio shops on the East Coast. Just come and have a good time, listen to some cars, and ask any questions you may have about your vehicle, even if you don’t have one to show yourself. You’ll also have the opportunity to see products from ResoNix Sound Solutions, and even maybe purchase some CLD deadener direct from Nick, which is one of the best CLD products on the market for effectiveness. Don’t forget Gerald’s unique, I’ll call it a utility box truck, with one of the most crazy and great sounding car audio systems you’ll ever get to hear. There is nothing like Gerald‘s vehicle out there.


----------



## TrickyHoudini (May 17, 2020)

Really looking forward to this meet. With any luck I'll hopefully get the Volvo system together, but finding time has been hard now that I'm back on a normal work schedule. If the Volvo isn't ready I'll bring my xB. Not exactly an SQ build though. Factory optional Alpine HU with an Orion HCCA 1500.4 and XTR 1500.1Dz, Morel Tempo Ultra 602 components and an Fi SSD 12" sub.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe I can borrow an sql15 for the meet and do dumb things. I'll have one for a buddy shortly.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

PorkCereal said:


> Maybe I can borrow an sql15 for the meet and do dumb things. I'll have one for a buddy shortly.


Please bring it with you, I want to hear what they sound like


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

I’m #9 (Steve - 2019 Accord) Doing my best to make it but might just spectate. Can’t wait to see/meet/hear etc. Haven’t competed or had a proper install since the early 2000’s


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JCsAudio said:


> For those on the fence about attending because they have an incomplete car, you don’t need a working system to go to the meet. You will have the opportunity to meet some great people and listen to some well tuned cars that were not there the last time. The team from Apicella Auto Sound will be there who arguably makes for one of the most talented and knowledgeable car audio shops on the East Coast. Just come and have a good time, listen to some cars, and ask any questions you may have about your vehicle, even if you don’t have one to show yourself. You’ll also have the opportunity to see products from ResoNix Sound Solutions, and even maybe purchase some CLD deadener direct from Nick, which is one of the best CLD products on the market for effectiveness. Don’t forget Gerald’s unique, I’ll call it a utility box truck, with one of the most crazy and great sounding car audio systems you’ll ever get to hear. There is nothing like Gerald‘s vehicle out there.


Just an FYI, i'll be bringing a couple boxes of CLD Squares to give out 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Just an FYI, i'll be bringing a couple boxes of CLD Squares to give out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Thank you Nick



hybridspl said:


> I’m #9 (Steve - 2019 Accord) Doing my best to make it but might just spectate. Can’t wait to see/meet/hear etc. Haven’t competed or had a proper install since the early 2000’s


Doesnt mater Steve, come and attend, car ready or not. There may not be another meet like this one.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 24, 2016)

Interested in attending the July 26th GTG. Never been to one before. I'm in Hooksett N.H. so approximately 2 hours away.
I've not been able to find any local clubs or enthusiasts in my area. I finished a 200 + hour , modest budget install in my 2014 Chevy Cruze about a year ago. I'm really interested in hearing & seeing other installs. I know mine is lacking some and I would like to learn more about tuning it.
How is the parking situation at the location? Is there ample parking? I'm assuming it's a personal residence. I can bring my own power supply and extension cord. I can bring a crockpot with some comfort food. Is there a rain date in case of crappy weather? I know, too many questions. I'll have plenty more when I get there. 


Thanks,
Rich.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

In the past there was access to power. I think it's safe to say it will be this time.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Are we doing a play list for this meet?


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

grtpumpkin said:


> Interested in attending the July 26th GTG. Never been to one before. I'm in Hooksett N.H. so approximately 2 hours away.
> I've not been able to find any local clubs or enthusiasts in my area. I finished a 200 + hour , modest budget install in my 2014 Chevy Cruze about a year ago. I'm really interested in hearing & seeing other installs. I know mine is lacking some and I would like to learn more about tuning it.
> How is the parking situation at the location? Is there ample parking? I'm assuming it's a personal residence. I can bring my own power supply and extension cord. I can bring a crockpot with some comfort food. Is there a rain date in case of crappy weather? I know, too many questions. I'll have plenty more when I get there.
> 
> ...


I’m in Stratham, NH and Ian (ChasingSQ) lives in Nashua. We’re both busy Dad’s, but we’re around


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 24, 2016)

hybridspl said:


> I’m in Stratham, NH and Ian (ChasingSQ) lives in Nashua. We’re both busy Dad’s, but we’re around


Are there ever any local meets around this area?


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Are we doing a play list for this meet?


I put together a demo list, but it is not from CDs this time so I wont be able to burn CD's this time around. Here's my Tidal demo tracks. Also have a few demo tracks from Youtube which I'll leave for a surprise.


1. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Nylons ( space and depth )
2. Keep the Wolves Away - Uncle Lucius ( bass reverberation )
3. Sail - Awolnation ( punch )
4. Break My Heart - Dua Lupa ( everything )
5. She Used to be Mine - Sara Bareilles ( vocal clarity )
6. Melancholy Rhapsody feat Scott Hamilton - Eddy Higgins Quartet ( accuracy of instruments, Sax, Piano, Brushes)
7. I Feel it Coming - The Weekend, Daft Punk ( bass frequency reproduction )
8. Senorita - Sean Mendes, Camila Cabello ( low bass output )
9. Let Me - Zayn ( Bass immersion ) 
10. Every Time You Go Away (Extended Remix Version) - Paul Young ( Dynamics )
11. Axel F. ( 2016 Composers Cut ) - Harold Faltermeyer ( imaging and placement )
12. J.S. Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 - Janine Jansen, Boris Brovtsn, Cindy Albracht ( Space- Venue Realism )
13. Talk - Khalid, Disclosure ( transient response )
14. Stay - Yello, Heidi Happy ( immersion )


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )
7.) Justin M.( ?)
8.) Aaron ( Mercedes )
9.) Steve ( may or may not have system up and running )
10.) Ryan (Truthunter) - Camry
11.) JustinG2020 - Ford Escape
12.) Josh (Porkcereal) Ford Focus
13.) Larry - Acura CL
14.) Jim (Jimvette) - Corvette Convertible
15.) Rich (grtpumpkin) - Chevy Cruze
16. (dp28688) - Spectator


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

grtpumpkin said:


> Are there ever any local meets around this area?


Nothing notable that I know of, but I just recently moved back to the area after several years away. There are some SPL events and basic general car shows but Ian would probably know better. Either way, I highly doubt you’ll find a meet as good as this one


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I wonder if this works for those that have a Tidal subscription?









2020 GTG


Listen to 2020 GTG on TIDAL




tidal.com


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I wonder if this works for those that have a Tidal subscription?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worked for me - clicked it and it opened up the playlist in the Tidal app on my Chromebook...


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

grtpumpkin said:


> Interested in attending the July 26th GTG. Never been to one before. I'm in Hooksett N.H. so approximately 2 hours away.
> I've not been able to find any local clubs or enthusiasts in my area. I finished a 200 + hour , modest budget install in my 2014 Chevy Cruze about a year ago. I'm really interested in hearing & seeing other installs. I know mine is lacking some and I would like to learn more about tuning it.
> How is the parking situation at the location? Is there ample parking? I'm assuming it's a personal residence. I can bring my own power supply and extension cord. I can bring a crockpot with some comfort food. Is there a rain date in case of crappy weather? I know, too many questions. I'll have plenty more when I get there.
> 
> ...


Hello Rich, and welcome. I believe our GTG are the only SQ
ones in the North East ( except for the SQ competitions at Apicella Auto Sound in Stony Point, NY ) . This turn out is promising to be a very good one. You won't be disappointed, as there are a great group of guys that attend and everyone is helpful. Many of us are experienced tuners and would be willing to teach.
The address is *****, Mashpee MA 02649 . The host has a 7 acre property, so parking space should be a non-issue. A few of us bring power supplies and it's a good idea to have an extension cord as well.
There is a garage in which we set up the food station ( last April 2018 ) which worked out well as we did have a few sprinkles.

The likely hood of rain is slim because of the phase of the Moon, but we will still hold the GTG even if we have showers. Looking forward to meeting you, Rich. 200 hour build is a lot of work. I can't wait to take a listen. There will be a lot of great sounding vehicles attending as well as just spectators. 2 hours is not that bad for car audio events. Some of the events that I attend ( SVR for example ) is a 15 hour drive each way.
The event is pretty informal, and laid back. Mike is a great host and a lot of fun to hang out with. You can arrive and depart at your leisure. Thanks for reaching out.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )
7.) Justin M.( ?)
8.) Aaron ( Mercedes )
9.) Steve ( may or may not have system up and running )
10.) Ryan (Truthunter) - Camry
11.) JustinG2020 - Ford Escape
12.) Josh (Porkcereal) Ford Focus
13.) Larry - Acura CL
14.) Jim (Jimvette) - Corvette Convertible
15.) Rich (grtpumpkin) - Chevy Cruze
16. (dp28688) - Spectator
17, Ryan (F-350)


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )
7.) Justin M.( ?)
8.) Aaron ( Mercedes )
9.) Steve ( may or may not have system up and running )
10.) Ryan (Truthunter) - Camry
11.) JustinG2020 - Ford Escape
12.) Josh (Porkcereal) Ford Focus
13.) Larry - Acura CL
14.) Jim (Jimvette) - Corvette Convertible
15.) Rich (grtpumpkin) - Chevy Cruze
16. (dp28688) - Spectator
17. Ryan (F-350)
18. Michael - Subaru WRX
19. Derrick - Mercedes
20. Ian - (Auditsfaux)


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )
7.) Justin M.( ?)
8.) Aaron ( Mercedes )
9.) Steve ( may or may not have system up and running )
10.) Ryan (Truthunter) - Camry
11.) JustinG2020 - Ford Escape
12.) Josh (Porkcereal) Ford Focus
13.) Larry - Acura CL
14.) Jim (Jimvette) - Corvette Convertible
15.) Rich (grtpumpkin) - Chevy Cruze
16. (dp28688) - Spectator
17. Ryan (F-350)
18. Michael - Subaru WRX
19. Derrick - Mercedes
20. Ian - (Auditsfaux)
21. Simon - Volvo


----------



## nhtunes (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm thinking of checking this out just to see what other systems sound like. Besides me, I know of nobody that has an aftermarket system. Hopefully I don't come away thinking I need to upgrade.

I'm in near Keene, NH so this is a whole day event for me. I should be working on my other projects, but sometimes you have to just take a break. When you say there will be power, is this for the cars? How does this work? Battery charger?


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

nhtunes said:


> I'm thinking of checking this out just to see what other systems sound like. Besides me, I know of nobody that has an aftermarket system. Hopefully I don't come away thinking I need to upgrade.
> 
> I'm in near Keene, NH so this is a whole day event for me. I should be working on my other projects, but sometimes you have to just take a break. When you say there will be power, is this for the cars? How does this work? Battery charger?


You’ll have to bring your own power supply unless John still have a spare one that he can loan


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

nhtunes said:


> I'm thinking of checking this out just to see what other systems sound like. Besides me, I know of nobody that has an aftermarket system. Hopefully I don't come away thinking I need to upgrade.
> 
> I'm in near Keene, NH so this is a whole day event for me. I should be working on my other projects, but sometimes you have to just take a break. When you say there will be power, is this for the cars? How does this work? Battery charger?


You don't have to bring a power supply or battery charger if you do not have one. You'll just have to start your car every so often to charge back the battery if you are giving a lot of demos. If you can make it, Private Message me for the address. Looking forward to having you if you decide to attend.

After listening to some other cars, you just might get bitten by the upgrade bug. Better stay away. lol!!!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1.) Mike ( Host and Chef Extraordinaire ) Subaru WRX, Lotus
2.) Gerald ( Stepvan ) Dogs and Burgers
3) Kevin (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Nick (SkizeR) - Honda Civic (maybe versa?)
5.) John (JCsAudio), COVID-19 safety, CX5 again only this time ported GB12 x2 frankenwoofer.
6.) Lucas569 ( SUV )
7.) Justin M.( ?)
8.) Aaron ( Mercedes )
9.) Steve ( may or may not have system up and running )
10.) Ryan (Truthunter) - Camry
11.) JustinG2020 - Ford Escape
12.) Josh (Porkcereal) Ford Focus
13.) Larry - Acura CL
14.) Jim (Jimvette) - Corvette Convertible
15.) Rich (grtpumpkin) - Chevy Cruze
16. (dp28688) - Spectator
17. Ryan (F-350)
18. Michael - Subaru WRX
19. Derrick - Mercedes
20. Ian - (Auditsfaux)
21. Simon - Volvo
22. Mike ( Ironchef2019) Honda Passport


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

So this is still happening? I'm about 5 hours drive but my dad lives close so I could overnight there and make this meetup.

Also what's the police situation? How quick will they show up if turn it up?


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

I am sure most are welcome and I apologize if I am wrong, but I believe “Sound quality GTG” has nothing to do with your SPL score


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

Why is our country so big? 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Hispls said:


> So this is still happening? I'm about 5 hours drive but my dad lives close so I could overnight there and make this meetup.
> 
> Also what's the police situation? How quick will they show up if turn it up?
> View attachment 274551


This is in a neighborhood, I would assume they wouldn't be too friendly to huge amounts of their houses rattling. But it's still happening if you want to experience a different style of audio


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Dremgragen said:


> Why is our country so big?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuz we didn't get invaded by Germans


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Dremgragen said:


> Why is our country so big?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take a flight, its super cheap at the moment


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

The host ultimately has the call though.

I’m waiting on Gerald to call me back with Mike (host) so I can address the safety/Covid concerns for this meet.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

PorkCereal said:


> This is in a neighborhood, I would assume they wouldn't be too friendly to huge amounts of their houses rattling. But it's still happening if you want to experience a different style of audio


I've attended some of the early DIYMA northeast meetups and been involved in the 12V audio scene since the late 80s so I have a pretty good idea what to expect. 


hybridspl said:


> I am sure most are welcome and I apologize if I am wrong, but I believe “Sound quality GTG” has nothing to do with your SPL score


Because if I can put up a big score on the meter I can't care about playing music? Not sure I'm following you here but I'm really just looking for some other enthusiasts to hang out with for a day and share our appreciation of a shared hobby. 

Anyway, I'd like to attend with my Jeep and bring along my brother in his Civic if he thinks it's up for the trip and has the free time.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

JCsAudio said:


> Mike the host owns a huge property so if it’s loud I don’t think it will be noticed by the neighbors


I've heard that before and proved it wrong. Also Cape Cod is a whole different world when it comes to d-bags calling the cops on neighbors. I'm happy either way though, if whoever says it's cool we can get loud for a little bit, otherwise I wouldn't mind a second set of ears and hands trying to dial in my new 6 channel crossover settings and I always appreciate just checking out what everyone else is doing.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Come regardless bro! More the merrier


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Deleted per request.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Dremgragen said:


> Why is our country so big?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolololololol


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

JCsAudio said:


> You’re definitely invited to come and attend the meet.


Thanks. I'm going to need the host to PM me the address (I did PM him asking). 
Really just would like a second set of ears/hands to dial in the new amp. It's tough not having the amp in the listening area while you try to set gains and crossover points and such. Something seems a little off and I just haven't had enough free time to really dig too deep into the matter.


JCsAudio said:


> Hispls - Jeep that does 160 db and his brothers Civic (maybe)


More consistently mid 157,5. I have not been able to replicate the 159+ numbers since that show but it gives me hope. When I finally pop 160 best believe I'll be shouting it from the rooftops. 

Anyway, I'm definitely planning to get down to the cape next weekend, I can visit my dad down there and check you guys out Sunday. I'll update here whenever I hear from my brother.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I just want got home from a long journey to Framingham, MA in the Van with Mike ( the host ) to purchase a music streamer with room correction and came across this mess of a conversation. I want to remind everyone that this as a Sound Quality Event ONLY and no one with SPL in their name or who posts SPL numbers and asks specific questions about Police turning up is welcomed at this event.
This event is for those that tune specifically to recreate an imaginary sound stage with instruments placed properly on that stage out in front of the windshield. 

Again this event is held in a residential neighborhood and the Host doesn't want that kind of attention at his house. Sorry if anyone is offended, but there are other groups for the SPL or Loud and Clear Public Address type systems.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

High Resolution Audio said:


> no one with SPL in their name


Looks like @hybridspl is out too. Sorry bud. 


High Resolution Audio said:


> This event is for those that tune specifically to recreate an imaginary sound stage with instruments placed properly on that stage out in front of the windshield.


Enjoy your purity spiral. Be sure to kick out everybody who's drummer isn't sitting precisely 6 inches above the hood ornament after you mock, belittle and ridicule them. 

Naught for nothing, but this type of attitude is what kills our hobby. I'm going to be butchering some chickens and ducks this week so anybody who doesn't feel they can make it over the bar down there can roll up to central Maine and put on a feed for us. I'd be really stoked to check out anybody's build regardless of your budget, goals, or experience level I'll get excited for you and encourage you to keep improving.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I’m sure you can come and listen to some really good sounding cars, this is a residential area and I myself wouldn’t be happy with everything shaking in my house because of someone playing only bass. I remember when I first moved from the city I had a civic coupe with (3)12w7’s (4) beyma liberty 8’s,(6) beyma 8wnd’s and 12 beyma ast 05 tweeters and when I turn that thing up people would drive from Everywhere to me and curse me out and most times call the cops. Nowadays when I think back on those days I say to myself “what a dick you were”, we’d still be happy to see you and your brother and there’ll be plenty of people there that can fix your tuning issues but I’m sure that no one there nor the neighbors are interested in spl burps.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I want to remind everyone that this as a Sound Quality Event ONLY and no one with SPL in their name or who posts SPL numbers and asks specific questions about Police turning up is welcomed at this event.


Sorry, but this is a terrible attitude. I don't know @Hispls but I'd be willing to bet he's adult enough to not turn up at someone's house and cause issues. He even clarified he's after some tuning help at getting his system dialed in. I'm also going to bet his comment about police was more a tongue in cheek comment than anything serious. This is a small enough hobby with few meets as it is, excluding people because they don't fit with your exact ideals is not helping it to grow. I met an SPL competitor a few years back, really nice guy to talk to, he enjoyed a demo in my vehicle and I appreciated what went into his. 




Hispls said:


> Naught for nothing, but this type of attitude is what kills our hobby.


Absolutely agreed.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

I don’t see an issue with anyone showing up so long as they follow the rules. A single SQ 12” can bother people just as much as 4 x 18’s.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Mullings said:


> I’m sure you can come and listen to some really good sounding cars,


I would have liked to, and believe me, I do understand and appreciate the work that people put into their installs,
but I'm not going to drive 400 miles round trip to show up where I'm not welcome.


naiku said:


> adult enough to not turn up at someone's house and cause issues


Trust and believe the guy who is going to show up and make trouble isn't going to ask first, and people who do even semi-serious SPL competition don't roll into an event with things blasting like some hoodrat (they're saving their battery reserves and keeping things cool)... though I'm not claiming to be that serious as first and foremost I just like to play music.
When I lived in neighborhoods NOBODY knew I had anything in a vehicle because that's just common courtesy and how to not attract would-be thieves. I got my last noise ordinance ticket back when Mark Wahlberg was a boy band and I had all my hair and that's not from lack of being able to get loud. 


lucas569 said:


> I don’t see an issue with anyone showing up so long as they follow the rules.


Thanks, DIYMA northeast meetups in the distant past were a lot more friendly and inclusive and we all had fun, ever learned something from each other, shared tips and tricks, got to check out new equipment, and got inspiration, but it's not your house to do the inviting so I'll perhaps catch you guys if there's a meet at a different venue or if anybody is ever in the Augusta/Rockland area in Maine and wants to swing by. Like I said, I'll be excited to check out whatever it is you're doing, listen to some music with you, or just show you the 5 installs I have going up here.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

The “SPL” in my screen name is an unfortunate carryover that has nothing to do with volume. I am sure anyone that is respectful is welcome. First and foremost, this is an event being held at someone’s residence in a residential area, so we all need to be aware of that. As we all know, even a single sub can annoy people that don’t want to hear it, so bragging about how loud your car is to people that don’t care will trigger bad attitudes. This sounds like an awesome event to gather like minded people and maybe to educate others as well. I used to compete regularly but have been out of the game for ages and just want to see and hear what I’ve missed. This is a place to make and to be friends. The more the merrier, but If that’s not what your intentions are, then maybe sit this one out. It is also very hard to listen and appreciate someone’s hard work with people showing off for no reason. 

So let’s all agree that this will be a fun event where people act like adults and get back to offering to help and support the owners decision to bring us together!

That being said, what can we all do to help? Is there a list of food or other items that we can bring?


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

hybridspl said:


> The “SPL” in my screen name is an unfortunate carryover that has nothing to do with volume. I am sure anyone that is respectful is welcome. First and foremost, this is an event being held at someone’s residence in a residential area, so we all need to be aware of that. As we all know, even a single sub can annoy people that don’t want to hear it, so bragging about how loud your car is to people that don’t care will trigger bad attitudes. This sounds like an awesome event to gather like minded people and maybe to educate others as well. I used to compete regularly but have been out of the game for ages and just want to see and hear what I’ve missed. This is a place to make and to be friends. The more the merrier, but If that’s not what your intentions are, then maybe sit this one out. It is also very hard to listen and appreciate someone’s hard work with people showing off for no reason.
> 
> So let’s all agree that this will be a fun event where people act like adults and get back to offering to help and support the owners decision to bring us together!
> 
> That being said, what can we all do to help? Is there a list of food or other items that we can bring?



Thank you for writing this post as I was just about to give up on putting these events together. Your post seems very thoughtful and respectful. I wish I were more eloquent with my words, as my communication skills leave much room for improvement. 
Anyway, you have captured the spirit of the event and laid it out so nicely. Any food item or beverage item would be much appreciated. Whatever you choose will be fine. No obligation. 

Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 24, 2016)

So any of you guys running a CD player? Reason I ask is it seems like CD's are becoming a thing of the past. Unfortunately that's all I have. My car has a usb and auxillary input jack that doesn't amount to squat. I'll bring my laptop so we can tap into my mini dsp and make some tweaks if needed. I really want to know how to strategically go about adjusting and tweaking the thing. Should I bring some test cd's with me? I do have a couple sheffield lab cd's but honestly don't know how to use them. I'm assuming some of you have certain go to CD's for testing.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, CD or USB thumb drive for most


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Lot's of us still run CD's. To tweak a system, step: 

1: get crossovers and levels adjusted.
2. Set time alignment
3. Mess with EQ
4. Enjoy

There will be many a great tuners present and I'm sure there will be several willing to teach you and make some adjustments. 

Test tones or pink noise and familiar tracks is what most tuners use.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice! Looking forward to this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 24, 2016)

Is there access to an oven for reheating food? Was thinking of cooking a couple of homemade taco pies to bring?

Rich.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

grtpumpkin said:


> Is there access to an oven for reheating food? Was thinking of cooking a couple of homemade taco pies to bring?
> 
> Rich.


Mike has an oven in the house. That would be an awesome choice!!! Bring the goods!!!!!!


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

i might be out getting super frustrated with this newly installed set up. might just rip it out


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

lucas569 said:


> i might be out getting super frustrated with this newly installed set up. might just rip it out


show up anyway. Im sure we can help somehow


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Side note.. our new batch of CLD should be arriving tomorrow. That means all ResoNix is in stock. If anyone wants sound deadening, i'd be willing to give a little get together discount. If you want anything regardless, just reply to this comment with what you want and I'll be sure to bring it.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> Side note.. our new batch of CLD should be arriving tomorrow. That means all ResoNix is in stock. If anyone wants sound deadening, i'd be willing to give a little get together discount. If you want anything regardless, just reply to this comment with what you want and I'll be sure to bring it.


Sweet, dm sent.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

All, 

I’ve been in talks with Mike (host) and Gerald (High Resolution Audio) on the phone and via email about addressing the COVID concerns and safety protocols for this meet. Since then I’ve been away with very limited internet access since Monday but I will be back tomorrow and will post on here what the plan is. Please check back here before you attend. 

Thanks


----------



## spwath (Apr 7, 2020)

Damn, I'll be back in the north east like a week later. Just missed it.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

All,

To assure that we have a successful and safe event Mike (host), Gerald (organizer), and me (AKA safety guy) have had some discussions about what to do about the current COVID-19 pandemic and how we could address these concerns on all levels for this event. We want everyone attending to have a level of safety assured and to make it as normal as possible without making anyone feel uncomfortable. I volunteered to help with this since I deal with it a lot at work as a construction manager and offered to provide some PPE as well.

We are presuming that anyone who is sick or otherwise visually unwell will not be joining this event. Mike and I agreed to establish a basic safety protocol with a set of questions based on the CDC and Massachusetts guidelines that should be put out prior to the event. Mike requested that anyone who is planning to attend read these questions and be honest with themselves before showing up as we do not want to have to turn people away at the day of the event. Visitors should self asses the day before and just prior to arrival. If you are not feeling well or acknowledge that others will detect that they are not feeling well, then you should NOT attend this event. If you have a persistent cough, allergies, abnormal fatigue, sudden loss of taste or smell, etc. it will be noticed, and the guest may be asked to leave the event.

Mike has agreed to supply a hand washing station that should be used as often as each person feels the need to. I recommend that everyone wash their hands before and after sitting in a vehicle. Mike wanted to make sure that everyone knows that no judgement will be passed onto anyone who wants to wash up before and after a demo. In fact, this is what I am asking everyone to do as a courtesy to everyone attending this event, and to the host. I will also provide hand sanitizer that I recommend you use before and after you demo a vehicle.

To start off right, we are requesting that everyone wash their hands when they first arrive. This is to show good faith for a clean event to all. Food will be served, and out of respect for others and the cars, please wash your hands before and after eating. Since this is being held on a large private property (Mike’s house), the Hostess has requested that all guests wash up prior to entering their home to use the restroom. She is not requiring them to remove their shoes but does ask that people use the shoe scrubber at the door.

Some may be fine with this and some may hate it, but face masks are advised and should be used if you cannot maintain 6-feet social distance.

Mike has said that _“masks in vehicles are a different subject. Since these are people’s personal spaces, they should be treated with respect and owner rules trump personal preference. Individual owners can set requirements of demoing guests above the host rules and guidelines. Again, no judgement will be passed for anyone requesting stricter requirements. I would ask that a note be posted on the car for guests to see prior as to avoid conflict. I can provide printouts and tape to anyone who needs it. I will follow any request set by the vehicle owner and expect others to do the same.”

“This event, like in the past, is meant to be a gathering to share and enjoy music, electronics and the company of others.” _

I will bring some safety supplies to the meet for everyone to use so that this is as safe an event as possible, and so that everyone attending this event feels comfortable attending regardless of your views on the pandemic situation.

These supplies are as follows:

30 surgical masks
30 Kn95 masks (these are expensive so if you take one please only do so if you are going to use it at the event)
High quality hand sanitizer
High quality alcohol wipes
Box of latex rubber gloves for those that may request them
High quality touch less temporal thermometer in case someone wants to request it before a demo, and I can offer this as a service
To maintain a reasonable level of safety, we request the below safety protocols be followed.

Prior to starting the event, each person attending should not attend this event if you answer a YES to any of the following questions:

Have signs of a fever or a measured temperature above 100.3 degrees or greater, a cough, sore throat, or trouble breathing within the past 24 hours.
Have not had "close contact" (No Exposure) with an individual diagnosed with COVID-19. Close contact" means living in the same household as a person who has tested positive for COVID-19, caring for a person who has tested positive for COVID- 19, being within 6 feet of a person who has tested positive for COVID-19 for about 15 minutes, or coming in direct contact with secretions (e.g., sharing utensils, being coughed on) from a person who has tested positive for COVID-19, while that person was symptomatic.
Have not been asked to self-isolate or quarantine by their doctor or a local public health official.
I also advise that the following additional protocols be followed:

Attendees use the provided hand sanitizer supplied by me or hand washing station supplied by Mike (host) for use before and after a vehicle demo or taking and eating food.

Cloth or surgical masks are advised if you cannot maintain a 6-foot separation distance between other people outside.

If you enter the home to use the host bathroom then you should wear a face mask as a curtsy to the host and Hostess. Please ask Mike before you do so.

Kn95 masks (provided by me) are recommended (advised) when sitting inside a vehicle with another person, or you demo in the vehicle solo. I highly recommend everyone take advantage of this. This is what I will request for my own personal vehicle demos if someone wants one.

Alcohol wipes will be available for wiping down vehicle contact surfaces upon request and supplied by me.

I’m not trying to be nuts with this here but I feel if this is to be a successful and safe event that people who might be anxious about a non-family gathering should be reassured that they will have safe options .

Thanks,

John


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks John for taking the time and effort to keep us safer. I don't see anything here that isn't almost common courtesy let alone proper practices during this time.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks man, just want this to be a good meet for everyone and since I‘ve been managing this as well for work I volunteered to help here. Now I’ve got to get my car back together fast. Hope all that rewiring I did last weekend is right.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

John, if you are truly following covid protocol, there should be a plan in place to clean all vehicles after each listening session before a new person gets in the car. I wish i could attend as i will be in Mass this weekend, but i cannot.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

MiniSQ, that is what the alcohol wipes are for as listed above but it will be the vehicle owners responsibility to follow through with that. I will provide the alcohol wipes so that they can do that.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 24, 2016)

Is it possible somebody will have an RTA available for testing? I'm really interested in knowing what my head unit is doing at different volume levels.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

grtpumpkin said:


> Is it possible somebody will have an RTA available for testing? I'm really interested in knowing what my head unit is doing at different volume levels.


I can bring a handheld one

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Also, these showed up today. JUST in time









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 24, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> I can bring a handheld one


That would be great. 
Show me how to use it too? LOL!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

grtpumpkin said:


> That would be great.
> Show me how to use it too? LOL!


Of course. All I ask of you is to have it ready to go. Wires that you need to measure available, and a way to play pink noise. Better yet, what year make and model car is it

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 24, 2016)

Ready to go should be no problem. It's a 2014 Cruze with stock head unit. Would like to measure the signal coming out of the Lc2i mains. Lc2i is mounted in glove box for easy access. 

Rich.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

JCsAudio said:


> Mike (host), Gerald (organizer), and me (AKA safety guy)


Excellent job all 3 of you in putting the meet together and covering all the bases with regards to Covid-19. Hope everyone has a great time 👍


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

grtpumpkin said:


> Ready to go should be no problem. It's a 2014 Cruze with stock head unit. Would like to measure the signal coming out of the Lc2i mains. Lc2i is mounted in glove box for easy access.
> 
> Rich.


Ok, so i just gotta bring an RCA to xlr adapter and the rta


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Also, if anyone else wants me to bring anything or if they want something specific checked out, please let me know ASAP


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> show up anyway. Im sure we can help somehow


thanks got it all in just needs some eq, ta and gain settings. this thing kicked my ass this week with all this heat.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Also, if anyone else wants me to bring anything or if they want something specific checked out, please let me know ASAP


i need major help, setting up these masconi amps caused me major confusion. haven't done a system in a long time... so far everything's in just sounds like dirt at the moment... 3 days of trouble shooting just to get the sub to play.... even took the damn amp apart LOL ]]]


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Tomorrow is going to be a hot one. Better than rain, I guess. Mike is setting up a 30 x 60 tarp to block the hot sun. But he suggested that everyone bring one of those collapsible chairs ( or two ) if you have one (unless you don't mind standing ) and beverages of your choice to stay hydrated. We will have a cooler or two of ice.

There will be some seating and benches but not enough for everyone at once. Drive safely everyone!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Last call. Leaving the shop soon. Anyone need anything?


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Last call. Leaving the shop soon. Anyone need anything?


Two of those smaller boxes of ResoNix squares Nick and a professional ear. I literally just finished my tune but its got some issues associated with the driver locations.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Last call. Leaving the shop soon. Anyone need anything?


Safe travels!!!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

JCsAudio said:


> Thanks man, just want this to be a good meet for everyone and since I‘ve been managing this as well for work I volunteered to help here. Now I’ve got to get my car back together fast. Hope all that rewiring I did last weekend is right.


Thank you kind sir for all of your help with this! Very much appreciated.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Why did I think that this would fit...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

you need a van or truck like me, lol.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

need a honda element  im gonna need a trained ear as well... that and proper gain setting... been tweaking for 3 days. Got in dialed in much much better but still needs work. GRRRR i almost forgot i need a USB extender cable if anyone has one bring it along if you can... gonna hit walmart or staples see if i can buy one before i head out! Cant wait to meet everyone super pumped to see (and hear) set ups!!!! ill take some sound deadener off your hands as well!


----------



## TrickyHoudini (May 17, 2020)

Looking forward to experiencing some amazing sound systems. Haven't been active in car audio in so long so this GTG is a real treat.


----------



## JustinG2020 (May 5, 2020)

lucas569 said:


> need a honda element  im gonna need a trained ear as well... that and proper gain setting... been tweaking for 3 days. Got in dialed in much much better but still needs work. GRRRR i almost forgot i need a USB extender cable if anyone has one bring it along if you can... gonna hit walmart or staples see if i can buy one before i head out! Cant wait to meet everyone super pumped to see (and hear) set ups!!!! ill take some sound deadener off your hands as well!


I've been tweaking for 3 days too.. the comedown from this **** sucks.😁


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Man what an awesome time! I can’t stop talking about the great systems I heard!
Thanks to the host for being so gracious! Very very nice of them to provide some space, food, PPE, and a sink to wash your hands!!!! The goats weren’t half bad either!

met some really cool people and some awesome sounding set ups.

Gives me motivation to get mine tuned and properly set up.
Can’t wait for the next meet!


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Got a few pictures before I left. There were more cars than what is shown in these pictures but I got caught up in all the excitement and forgot to get better pictures before some people left. Everyone even received free ResoNix sound deadener and butyl rope from a very generous Nick Apicella.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Thank you to all that attended and contributed to this awesome event and especially to the hosts for making it all happen! I really enjoyed meeting you all and can’t believe how gracious everyone was. It’s great to be part of such a wonderful community and I can’t wait for the next meet. Hopefully I’ll even have something to show


----------



## JustinG2020 (May 5, 2020)

It was great getting to meet you guys and see your systems. now I understand what staging is all about lol. I got some work to do now


----------



## Ironchef2019 (Dec 1, 2019)

Great event and a huge thank you to our gracious hosts and their amazing goats!


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

First of all BIG shout out to the host, it couldn’t be a better location, all the cars were in the shade all day which makes for a nicer demo, I’m sorry I didn’t get a chance to listen to most of the cars because I was busy giving demos but hopefully I’ll be more free at the next meet. It was an eventful day and I’m looking forward to the next one


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 24, 2016)

Been 2 weeks since the GTG.
Let me know if this should be posted elsewhere.
I've since purchased a Umik- 1 and have a quick question one of you can hopefully answer. Is it necessary to connect the audio system to the laptop? If so then I have a real problem. I'm thinking I can just connect the umik -1 to the laptop and capture all the audio through the Umik- 1 which is connected to the laptop via usb. Is this how it's normally done?

Rich.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

grtpumpkin said:


> Been 2 weeks since the GTG.
> Let me know if this should be posted elsewhere.
> I've since purchased a Umik- 1 and have a quick question one of you can hopefully answer. Is it necessary to connect the audio system to the laptop? If so then I have a real problem. I'm thinking I can just connect the umik -1 to the laptop and capture all the audio through the Umik- 1 which is connected to the laptop via usb. Is this how it's normally done?
> 
> Rich.


Just like that


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice! Thank you sir. Looks like tomorrow I'll be playing with REW.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I know that it's been a few weeks, but I wanted to take the time to thank everyone for making the journeys and attending our event. Special thanks to Mike (the host and Bethany his wife ) for allowing us to have the event on his property, and allow us the use of his facilities, and to John for leading up the safety protocol as we had a nice safe GTG.
I the final count was 20 vehicles and 27 attendees. Also thanks to John for remembering to take and post some photos!!! I forgot big time.


There was great weather, a little on the hot side, but there were lots of shade trees to hide and park under to cool things down a bit. During this event, I did not make the time to make the rounds and meet everybody and I wished that I listened to more systems. Although it seemed like most had fun at this event, this was my one regret.

It was great to see a bunch of new faces, and some of you brought goodies to eat and beverages to drink. Those of us that stayed till dusk were enjoying all the food and drinks. Rich, your taco pie was a hit for sure as everyone was mentioning it.

Thanks Nick, Kevin, and Ryan for making the long trip from NY and to Nick especially for bringing samples of Resonix to give out. I'm glad that Ryan did make the trip, as his system stood out to me as something that I've never heard before in either a vehicle or even from a home system. Kudos to your tuning skills. I had a conversation with some of the new guys that I learn something new from every car audio event or competition. After listening to Ryan's system, I find myself questioning if expensive cables or OpAmps are worth the extra expense, because it seems as if with the right tune, the benefits one gets by upgrading such things can be had just with tuning, it seems. Cables and OpAmps do make a difference for sure, but the difference they make may be able to be attained with the proper tune, I'm thinking??? Anyone that sat in Ryan's Camry I'm guessing would agree with me.

We had a really great laid back event again, I had a blast for sure. I always get nervous the day before and morning of this type of thing as unfortunately I happen to be a worrier. Everything came together without a hitch, except for a couple of tripping Circuit Breakers which happened from trying to run the Home Air Conditioner housed in the back of my van, which cools the front.
Eventually we found a 20 AMP dedicated circuit, which alleviated the tripping breaker issue, but I will be installing a couple of 20 AMP dedicated outside outlets as Mike and Bethany both were agreeable to hosting future events up to a couple times a year.

Thanks again everyone, for making this a very successful experience. I'm looking forward to having even more fun at the next one.

Gerald


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

cant wait for the next event!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

lucas569 said:


> cant wait for the next event!


Do you think we should maybe consider putting together another event in the fall?


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

hell to the yes!!!! Let me know, i can contribute... food, hot dogs, burgers....


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Definitely, you know I’m down for any GTG, try to plan it so that we can go to Jason’s too


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Where is Jason’s? I just finished tuning Justin’s Escape and all I can say is WOW does it sound great. Puts my CX5 to shame right now, lol. Those Morel Piccolo tweeters are something special. 

I’m game for one more show before the winter. Also thank you to Mike and his wife for hosting this event and cooking on the grill for everyone, to Kevin for always making the long journey and contributing his expert knowledge, Nick Apicella for being so generous giving away free samples of his awesome ResoNix deadener, to Gerald Costa for organizing this event, and many others (whom I’m forgetting) who came and made this car audio event fun to attend. 

I too wished I had demoed more vehicles. Maybe we should try and organize that somehow for next time. I was also surprised to see so many attendees. This might have been the best turnout since I’ve been attending these GTG. 

It would be nice to get a demo in the new Apicella demo vehicle, that should be something cool to see/hear.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

JCsAudio said:


> Where is Jason’s? I just finished tuning Justin’s Escape and all I can say is WOW does it sound great. Puts my CX5 to shame right now, lol. Those Morel Piccolo tweeters are something special.
> 
> I’m game for one more show before the winter. Also thank you to Mike and his wife for hosting this event and cooking on the grill for everyone, to Kevin for always making the long journey and contributing his expert knowledge, Nick Apicella for being so generous giving away free samples of his awesome ResoNix deadener, to Gerald Costa for organizing this event, and many others (whom I’m forgetting) who came and made this car audio event fun to attend.
> 
> ...











2020 NCSQ Meet - 6-7 November 2020 Near Pulaski Virginia


Just wanted to give this a little nudge. With finals now being held in the Dallas, TX area I imagine there are a decent bit of folks who won't be able to make that drive this year. So, this meet will be a great alternative.




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I'm glad that Ryan did make the trip, as his system stood out to me as something that I've never heard before in either a vehicle or even from a home system. Kudos to your tuning skills. I had a conversation with some of the new guys that I learn something new from every car audio event or competition. After listening to Ryan's system, I find myself questioning if expensive cables or OpAmps are worth the extra expense, because it seems as if with the right tune, the benefits one gets by upgrading such things can be had just with tuning, it seems. Cables and OpAmps do make a difference for sure, but the difference they make may be able to be attained with the proper tune, I'm thinking??? Anyone that sat in Ryan's Camry I'm guessing would agree with me.
> Gerald


I for one will totally agree! That is the same impression I get every time I hear Ryan's car. Simple car, simple equipment, simple install, excellent tune. There was always an equivalent when Kendal used to attend my meets in his Milan - 9887 HU, old Diamond Audio speakers, old Diamond Audio amps......fantastic tune! 

When I hear Ryan's car - it always makes me want to get back in and futz with the tune......to extract some magical thing out of the DSP........to capture a bit of what I hear in his - natural, balanced, detailed without strain or aggressiveness - the type of tune you want to race through all of the albums on my DAP. I'm looking forward to hopefully hearing it again - and hopefully some of the others that were at this NESQ Meet if you are willing to make the long drive to Virginia (straight down I-81 ). 

Jason


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JCsAudio said:


> Where is Jason’s? I just finished tuning Justin’s Escape and all I can say is WOW does it sound great. Puts my CX5 to shame right now, lol. Those Morel Piccolo tweeters are something special.
> 
> I’m game for one more show before the winter. Also thank you to Mike and his wife for hosting this event and cooking on the grill for everyone, to Kevin for always making the long journey and contributing his expert knowledge, Nick Apicella for being so generous giving away free samples of his awesome ResoNix deadener, to Gerald Costa for organizing this event, and many others (whom I’m forgetting) who came and made this car audio event fun to attend.
> 
> ...


Working on it as we speak. 

Maybe I can host one here in the fall so we can hang out in the shop with heat if needed 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Do you think we should maybe consider putting together another event in the fall?


I’m gonna have to see if i can make it to one of these with out totaling my car.. Lol


----------



## JustinG2020 (May 5, 2020)

[QUOTE="JCsAudio, post: 5848019, member: 74042

I just finished tuning Justin’s Escape and all I can say is WOW does it sound great. Puts my CX5 to shame right now, lol. Those Morel Piccolo tweeters are something special.

[/QUOTE]

Yes you did an amazing job . The crossovers were great but this tuned and active soundstage is awesome. By the way, I love the JBL curve.. Very nice..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas on a date for a get together at my shop that doesn't conflict with Jason's meet and finals?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Picked up Mini DSP w Dirac. Hopefully it’s tuned before next meet up


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I can’t find it but when and where is Jason’s meet?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

JCsAudio said:


> I can’t find it but when and where is Jason’s meet?


Gerald answered you above... post #126


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Oops, sorry about that. I have been slammed with work so not paying attention. It gets difficult for me to do anything between Sep 26th through Oct 10th but the sooner I know the better.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

would love to go to the VA meet up but oooofff 10hr+ drive


----------



## SoundsGood2Me (Jul 31, 2012)

After spending so much time reading diyma, it was so good to hear some wonderful systems and meet others in person. The hosts were delightful, as were the goats, and it was a great get-together. I enjoyed talking with and learning from the attendees, and am appreciative of the sound dampening panels from Nick and the two mid drivers Luke gave me. I have the drivers installed and they are a great improvement over my prior, smaller mids. I have been playing the demo CD and especially the Roger Walters track, so thanks for that, too.

I would have liked to have heard more systems, but it was my goal to listen to a few and that happened. Ryan's Camry, Kevin's Prius, and Gerald's van were all outstanding. I enjoyed Kevin's system the best and found myself lost in the music. I sure have a way to go, but with some door treatment and rewiring, I am closer than I expected.

Looking forward to the next GTG. Thanks again for a great day.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

If anybody wants to do a “post what you have for free” type thing for the next meet up I’m game. I have tons of stuff I want to get rid of. Only stipulation just 1 thing per person. I gotta share the wealth.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

So, any ideas for a date for a get together at my shop? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> So, any ideas for a date for a get together at my shop?


Sept 26 or 27
Nov 21 or 22


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Truthunter said:


> Sept 26 or 27
> Nov 21 or 22


Quickie in September might be nice, but idk if my car would be done :/ 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I can’t do Sep 26/27 but Nov looks good, although it’s going to be cold. Columbus day weekend (Oct 10,11,12) might be a better option for some.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Quickie in September might be nice, but idk if my car would be done :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


How bout by oct? Maybe an oct and nov meet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm thinking later is better because I like my meets to be fun and cool and exciting. Hard to plan that on a whim. Id also like to have my car done 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

When is a car ever done


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

PorkCereal said:


> When is a car ever done


When you install the last purpose built piece and tune it

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Bump for a date!


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> When you install the last purpose built piece and tune it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That's what we all say


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

PorkCereal said:


> That's what we all say


Thats what people who aren't sure what they want or don't do what they truly want say

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Or people that can't leave well enough alone.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

PorkCereal said:


> Or people that can't leave well enough alone.


words of someone who didn't do the install he truly wants


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

🦗🦗


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> I'm thinking later is better because I like my meets to be fun and cool and exciting. Hard to plan that on a whim. Id also like to have my car done
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


If you do sometime in November(maybe earlier rather than the weekend before Thanksgiving) I can do an Intro to MASQ for everyone and we can have our disc's and score sheets for all to see and ask questions.
MASQ is coming to the NE US for 2021!

MASQ


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

chefhow said:


> If you do sometime in November(maybe earlier rather than the weekend before Thanksgiving) I can do an Intro to MASQ for everyone and we can have our disc's and score sheets for all to see and ask questions.
> MASQ is coming to the NE US for 2021!
> 
> MASQ


That sounds like fun and I’m game for that.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

chefhow said:


> If you do sometime in November(maybe earlier rather than the weekend before Thanksgiving) I can do an Intro to MASQ for everyone and we can have our disc's and score sheets for all to see and ask questions.
> MASQ is coming to the NE US for 2021!
> 
> MASQ


I’m game, let’s do this


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> I’m game, let’s do this


We're doing my car after the Raptor. Gotta get er ready 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I’m in but please don’t make it Oct 24th or I will be out by force, lol. Dammit, I was just thinking of consolidating my stuff and simplifying the CX5 and now I have the itch to make it better. It pains me when I think of how much money and time I spent on this car and I hardly even drive it.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

JCsAudio said:


> I’m in but please don’t make it Oct 24th or I will be out by force, lol. Dammit, I was just thinking of consolidating my stuff and simplifying the CX5 and now I have the itch to make it better. It pains me when I think of how much money and time I spent on this car and I hardly even drive it.


For me to be able to make it I'd need it to be in November, every weekend between now and 11/1 is booked in my world.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

So can we settle on a date? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jm8k (Oct 5, 2020)

High Resolution Audio said:


> It's that time of year again for a Summer GTG July 26 in Mashpee, MA 02649 start time 11:00 A.M.
> 
> Please P.M. me for Address if interested in Attending. It will be the same address in Mashpee for those of you who attended last time we had it in Mashpee.
> 
> ...


Looking to get into some of these events, my system is almost done.
I'd like to hang out and talk shop and compare one another's audio setups. Do you guys always meet up on the cape?


----------



## Jm8k (Oct 5, 2020)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Hello Rich, and welcome. I believe our GTG are the only SQ
> ones in the North East ( except for the SQ competitions at Apicella Auto Sound in Stony Point, NY ) . This turn out is promising to be a very good one. You won't be disappointed, as there are a great group of guys that attend and everyone is helpful. Many of us are experienced tuners and would be willing to teach.
> The address is *****, Mashpee MA 02649 . The host has a 7 acre property, so parking space should be a non-issue. A few of us bring power supplies and it's a good idea to have an extension cord as well.
> There is a garage in which we set up the food station ( last April 2018 ) which worked out well as we did have a few sprinkles.
> ...


Just joined group and I would love to attend these events. Hopefully you can let me know when and where they are.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hopefully a date is picked so I can plan around this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I’m not sure if there is a host right now so maybe that is the reason why. If there isn’t a late fall GTG then I think there will be one in the spring. With other events on the East Coast happening and it’s getting cold out I’m not so sure the turnout will be anything near what we just had in July. If we do have one I can bring one GB12 ported and one GB12 sealed and do a blind test to see if you guys can tell a difference. I’ve been doing some tuning and messing around lately and the results have been interesting.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Let’s do this, who else is on board?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

November what.. my shop

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Nov. 15th?


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Seems like many are apprehensive... doesn’t have to be a meet per se. we can all hang out at a local watering hole or pizza joint and talk shop. Just throwing ideas out there!


----------



## Jm8k (Oct 5, 2020)

In, let's do it


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone have the track listings for the CD that Michael gave out at the get together? Been listening to it a lot lately and trying to identify the artists and song titles.


----------



## miserlycoffin (Mar 19, 2020)

lucas569 said:


> Seems like many are apprehensive... doesn’t have to be a meet per se. we can all hang out at a local watering hole or pizza joint and talk shop. Just throwing ideas out there!


Agree with you, I'm sure there are other ways to meet and still following social distancing protocols.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm not opposed to it and we handled the COVID concerns well for the last meet using social distancing protocols, PPE, and hand washing stations or hand sanitizer. I can reach out to some people and see what happens. I think the cold is going to be a deterrent too but we will see.


----------



## spwath (Apr 7, 2020)

If there is something hapening before thanksgiving, Ill probably go. Never been to something like this, want to hear some other cars, and what others think of mine.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

my shop has heat, so cold isnt a concern. I might have to do November 8th instead of 15th. I know, short notice but does that work for anyone?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> my shop has heat, so cold isnt a concern. I might have to do November 8th instead of 15th. I know, short notice but does that work for anyone?


NO! At least not for me ... I'll be driving back from the NCSQ meet that day


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Ugh, I probably gotta do it before November 9th. Let me make a call

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I’m on the fence only because that is a long drive for me but manageable. Let’s see how many are willing to go?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

might have to do it even sooner than that. November 1st ok with everyone?


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Nov 1, 8, 15, etc all good at least for me


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

That works! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, that would work for me too. Maybe a new thread is needed for a roll call


----------



## spwath (Apr 7, 2020)

Works for me


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Good idea!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I’m out on 11/1 if that’s the date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I’m going to try and make this meet and bring the CX5. It has a new tune and I have one GB12 in a sealed box and one GB12 in a ported box tuned to 31.5 Hz so I can bring both for anyone who wants to hear the difference. If I can get some microphone time with the DSP before this then my goal would be to make them sound the same so you can’t tell. I just put my boat in storage so now I have my garage back.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Sh it.. 11/1 is out for me lol. Forgot im away that weekend. Okay, how about 2 weeks after that? The 15th?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

More time to tune or get ready. 😁


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> Sh it.. 11/1 is out for me lol. Forgot im away that weekend. Okay, how about 2 weeks after that? The 15th?


YES! Lock it in and make it happen


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

New thread started... go sign up 

Apicella Auto Sound - November 15th Get Together


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Sh it.. 11/1 is out for me lol. Forgot im away that weekend. Okay, how about 2 weeks after that? The 15th?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I’m good with the 15th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

